# EDC Knife



## taps50

I am looking to upgrade my EDC knife and I am torn between two knives, right know I carry a Kabar tegu. I a looking at a Spyderco Tenacious and a Cold Steel Mini Recon 1. Any info is appreciated, Thanks in advance. 
Spyderco Tenacious Black Plain Edge G10 Folding Knife C122GBBKP | eBay 
Cold Steel Knives Mini Recon 1 Clip Point 4 1 4" Closed Lockback Knife | eBay


----------



## Deebo

I looked at all three, and I liked your Kabar the best. I prefer a thin, sleek knife. I seldom spend more tha $20 on an internet knife, becouse I like to "hold" a knife, to feel how heavy it is, I also like to check the joinmts for any wobble or slop. Good luck, and can I ask, why the upgrade?


----------



## bigdogbuc

I have a run of the mill 3 1/2" S&W folder (looks like a stiletto when you open it) w/o assisted opening. I had one of their AO's and I stabbed myself in the leg I don't know how many times. ****in' thing was dangerous and razor sharp. It would just pop open in my pocket (lot's of force). Sometimes didn't even know I had cut myself. Then one day the lock quit working and it just flipped open, wouldn't stay closed. That was the last time I ever bought one with the assist.


----------



## taps50

The reason I am upgrading, other than just an excuse to buy another knife, is the pocket clip on the Kabar comes loose all the time. Ive tried everything I know to keep it tight but it wont, and know I lost one of the screws to keep its on. First time locktight didn't work for me.


----------



## Deebo

That really bites. Those baby threads must have gotten "rolled" or something. Me, Im opposite, becouse I dont like to carry a knife on my belt or clipped inside my pocket. ( At least as of now, I havent found one I like to carry like that).
I often remove the clip, becouse I usually carry in the right front pocket, low and flat against my leg. 
When I do wear my "gear belt" I have a small magazine pouch I like to carry a knife in, but, I havent been wearing it lately.
All work and no play, lately.
Bigdog, I dont really like the assisted openers, for what you mentioned, and becouse I havent found a reason to "justify" me spanding more than I already do on knives. I would love some "edged weapons traing", but right now, I would just love a day off, to go sit with the fiance and "do nothing " except whatever she wants to do.


----------



## Silverback

Cold steel. I carry the full size recon and don't even feel it.


----------



## Deebo

I keep mine in the door of the truck, along with these items, so I braught them to my desk for a quick picture.
The maglite is very old, the "blackTac" knife was a multiknife purchase, where I acquired mine by selling some others, and the lighter is from Ebay, ( I ran water over it, and after a minute of blowing on the "clicker" it worked).
Nine times out of ten, I also have an "orange utility work knife" in my pocket, sometimes having unloaded three or four in a day.


----------



## wheeler880

I carry a SOG trident tanto mini. Leatherman rebar. The SOG is just there for personal protection.


----------



## redhawk

I carry at least three knives on me at anytime. A large folder in my right front pocket (several o choose from). A Buck pocket knife in my front left pocket. A multitool with a knife blade is always on my belt...I usually use at least two of them every day.


----------



## Kauboy

What's the primary reason for this EDC knife?
General utility?
Self defense?

If utility, go with something with a nice strong blade. Half serrated is good for starting cuts in tougher material. I carry the Buck Odyssey with a half serrated blade for utility, just like this one: Buck Odyssey.
For defense, look for something with a solid grip that won't slip in your hand. Finger grooves are good, and if you can find one, a pommel will aid in keeping the hand away from the blade.
For defense, I carry a karambit. The hawkbill blade is quite intimidating, and backs it up with crazy cutting strength. Most karambits come with a finger hole to keep the grip extremely secure in the hand. I'm carrying a cheapo right now, like this: Karambit, but will soon upgrade to one with a "wave" notch and that has the pocket clip going the appropriate direction for quick and automatic deployment, like this: wave karambit.


----------



## taps50

Its primarily for general utility. I decided to go with the Cold steel mini recon 1. Not to bad, although I thought it was going to be larger than it is, but over all happy with the knife.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

FOX Knives Karambit, fixed & folder


----------



## DerBiermeister

I guess I think in terms of EDC meaning something less than the SHTF. To me EDC means I am going about my business running errands, etc. In that case, I don't open carry anything -- guns or blades. My EDC knife is this SOG

Twitch XL - Wood Handle - Knives - Everyday Carry

For more serious stuff -- driving through bad sections of town, on hiking trips, etc., I rely on my big folder

Fatcat - Knives - Everyday Carry (no, I didn't even pay half of that price)

I am still mulling over the "perfect" fixed blade knife for my battle belt. I am leaning towards a bayonet to mate with my Mossberg 590.


----------



## Hemi45

Anything from Spyderco, Cold Steel or OKC in your favorite size and style is money well spent. I have the Tenacious G and it's fine knife for the money. Lately I've been carrying an OKC RAT folder (or two) and rate them as another excellent value.


----------



## kopio

Kauboy said:


> What's the primary reason for this EDC knife?
> General utility?
> Self defense?
> 
> If utility, go with something with a nice strong blade. Half serrated is good for starting cuts in tougher material. I carry the Buck Odyssey with a half serrated blade for utility, just like this one: Buck Odyssey.
> For defense, look for something with a solid grip that won't slip in your hand. Finger grooves are good, and if you can find one, a pommel will aid in keeping the hand away from the blade.
> For defense, I carry a karambit. The hawkbill blade is quite intimidating, and backs it up with crazy cutting strength. Most karambits come with a finger hole to keep the grip extremely secure in the hand. I'm carrying a cheapo right now, like this: Karambit, but will soon upgrade to one with a "wave" notch and that has the pocket clip going the appropriate direction for quick and automatic deployment, like this: wave karambit.


This ^....what's your purpose for an EDC?

Mine is for utility....I carry a ESEE Izula II around my neck every day. It's not another thing in my pockets (which already have too much crap in them) and it's short, stout and sharp as all get out. It does the trick for me...YMMV


----------



## GasholeWillie

I had a SOG Flash II, really liked it as a folder except that the way the clip was held in place, if it came loose or you caught the clip on something, it sort of wedged the handle apart like it was breaking. That one somehow managed to wiggle itself out of my pocket and I lost it. I liked the spring assisted opening and it had a lock safety to prevent that accidental in pocket opening. I put out some feelers for what would be a good replacement and why. I also had a Spyderco Tenacious that is not spring assisted opening but can open quickly with practice. Love that blade profile and the pier construction is easy to clean out pocket lint. Now if I could just find a pier constructed spring assisted, all black knife with a serrated, smooth blade I would have my holy grail of EDC knives. I present to you a Kershaw Blur. It has all the features I sought and Amazon was giving some sort of GC offer if I tried something, I had a left over GC to Amazon and free shipping and I ended up getting the Kershaw free! And I ordered the Kershaw with a glass break stud on the end of it, which is good for putting a hole in your pocket, I would consider getting a Blur w/o the stud or take a dremel to it and file some of the sharpness out of it, it is sharp and it catches on cloth material. For SHTF or camping, Kabar black combo blade full size. But back to the Blur. I honestly like the Spyderco Tenacious better than the Kershaw, but I like the spring assisted opening enough that I carry Kershaw EDC. I like the Spyderco better because of the industrial look it has and the very functional jimping on the back of the blade gives you a solid place to press your thumb when pressing down while making cuts. The Kershaw has some jimping but it was more of an afterthought than actually functional, my thumb slides across the jimping and does not engage it that well. Spyderco overall blade profile, I just like it. I may search for and buy another Spyderco Tenacious in all black, do the zip tie thingy in the thumb hole opener area and live w/o spring assisted opening as Spyderco does not "do" spring assisted openers.


----------



## Oddcaliber

My EDC is a Leatherman Wingman. Not so much a knife but a tool,it does get a workout on the job.


----------



## Jeep

Kauboy covered what I had to say


----------



## James m

I just got a camillus hustle. I was looking at a Kershaw but it was spring loaded and I didn't like it. The spring was too springy? So I got the camillus hustle with a light tan handle and silver blade.


----------



## DerBiermeister

redhawk said:


> I carry at least three knives on me at anytime. A large folder in my right front pocket (several o choose from). A Buck pocket knife in my front left pocket. A multitool with a knife blade is always on my belt...I usually use at least two of them every day.


I am similar. See my post above - but forgot to mention, I also carry the Leatherman multi-tool. That blade is some kind of good -- S30V steel.


----------



## Zed

kauboy said it right...a karambit like fox 499 tactical karambit....if used with a bit training can cause havoc
karambit is my EDC knife


----------



## Dark Jester

To answer properly, one must define what is their definition of an EDC - EveryDay Carry; utility knife, defense knife...
For a light utility knife, most folders work fine. I sell quite a few Buck and Spyderco folders and hear many positive comments.
For a defense knife, folders are not as desireable as the user must take the extra time to open it while being attacked. Therefore, I suggest a small fixed blade knife such as a ESEE or Bark River neck knife.


----------



## Dark Jester

Sockpuppet said:


> I agree that folders are not ideal defense knives. Pragmatically though, a fixed blade isn't always a realistic option on one's person. If one is relegated to anything but a fixed blade for defense, a good auto knife or at least a decent spring assist would certainly be desired.
> 
> As I can't carry an auto knife in Virginia, I picked up a Kershaw 1556TBW Cryo II Assisted 3-1/4" Blackwashed Tanto Blade, Rick Hinderer Framelock Design assisted opener some time ago. Not only does it have a SpeedSafe assist opening design in addition to the thumb stud, but also a four position pocketclip on a steel handle.
> 
> I wish the steel was a bit better than the Chinese 8Cr13MoV, a high-end budget steel comparable to a slightly higher carbon content version AUS-8 and 440B that makes it slightly more prone to corrosion, but still a very good buy for $40.
> 
> View attachment 6849
> 
> 
> View attachment 6850


if you like the Kershaw knives, take a look at their Tactical line of knives; Zero Tolerance. More expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Dark Jester said:


> To answer properly, one must define what is their definition of an EDC - EveryDay Carry; utility knife, defense knife...
> For a light utility knife, most folders work fine.


Right -- my definition of an EDC, is a pocket knife that mostly is used as a utility knife, but if push comes to shove ... it can be a defensive blade. That is why, IMHO, the SOG Twitch XL (Rosewood handle) is the perfect EDC. This knife is substantial and STRONG (locked, there is NO movement, period). Plus, the Rosewood not only looks great but feels as smooth as silk.






I love the heavy duty pocket clip, have never seen one better. While this is crossing brands, I also have added a Spyderco lanyard, as they seem to be the only good ones made.

Spyderco BEAD4LY Mini Pewter Round Bead with Two-Tone Lanyard Model BEAD4LY - KnifeCenter


----------



## Sasquatch

taps50 said:


> The reason I am upgrading, other than just an excuse to buy another knife, is the pocket clip on the Kabar comes loose all the time. Ive tried everything I know to keep it tight but it wont, and know I lost one of the screws to keep its on. First time locktight didn't work for me.


I had the same problem with my Kershaw Scallion I bought about 15 years ago. I emailed Kershaw and they sent me a new clip and screws at no cost. They also said if I sent it to them they would switch out the clip for me, sharpen it and send it back at no charge. Great customer service if you ask me.


----------



## alterego

Custom Knives - Hunting Knives - Fillet Knives - Custom Knife: Rapid River Knifeworks


----------



## GasholeWillie

Since we are talking about knives and such, I am looking at a full tange defensive knife for the man purse. Currently in there is the folder Spyderco Tenacious, 60/40 combo blade. On my person almost always is a Kershaw Blur, also a combo blade. I looked around a bit, came up with a sub $50 price point, sub 3.75" blade and have the hots for a SOG Mini Pentagon. Spear tip blade, serrated one side, plain on the other with a nice kydex sheath with clip. Sorry no link from me at this time. Think I saw one on amazon @ $44. My bigger concern is I travel many states, don't want to get jammed up due to a knife blade being too long, otherwise I would just carry the full sized kabar :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## Grumpy556

My Esee 4 or my CRKT M-16


----------



## Arklatex

Spyderco PM2 is my edc. It's a great blade. Made in USA. G10 scales and supersteel! The locking mechanism is fantastic! Highly recommended!


----------



## csi-tech

I usually carry a Gerber "Sospension" multi-tool, a Smith and Wesson HRT bear claw style blade for transecting jugular and corrotid arteries and a Gerber folder for light work. I subscribe to the any piece of steel that results in a leak that is is inconsistent with the life of your enemy theory.

I may buy a classic Italian Bertram stiletto now that switchblades are again legal here. Hell yeah!


----------



## turbo6

I carry a Gerber Icon. Rather huge at nearly 10 inches opened, I'm thinking of downsizing to something else perhaps in the future. 

If I want something more defensive I'll go with the Cold Steel Pro Guard to carry. 

I also like my Kabar last ditch knife. I have one laced up in my black running shoes, making it the knife I always have with me.


----------



## The Tourist

I found an odd thing, at least it was "odd" to me. Most of the knives I've purchased have distinct yellow handles. While this might be the usual presentation of a popular manufacturer, it seems that yellow handles are the norm.

Having said that, I ordered a folder and was surprised that the handles were snow white. I had not said anything to the seller on the phone, I just assumed I would get the usual product.

When the knife came I was actually stunned by the simple beauty of the piece. The only letters on the knife were on the ricasso from A.G. Russell. The blade, the grips, and the bolsters are just simple, unmarked and yet elegant items. Now I wish more of my knives came this way.

This folder is not just a "pretty face." The edge might appear narrow and dainty, but I would suggest that you keep your thumb off of it! I guess 'simple' doesn't mean dull and manageable. I know I'm going to dig around and find another mate for this item. I've seen enough 'yellow,' and that white ivory grip is quite simple and yet beautiful.


----------



## KUSA

I have several EDC knives. It just depends on what I’m wearing and what mood I’m in. Here is a sample.


----------



## SuivonMorg

KUSA said:


> I have several EDC knives. It just depends on what I’m wearing and what mood I’m in. Here is a sample.


Its a great collection !


----------



## The Tourist

*My bigger concern is I travel many states, don't want to get jammed up.*

I'm glad you posted this. I learned about "knives and traveling" as a younger guy on vacation with my parents.

In suburban Wisconsin there wasn't much discussion on knives. In that *simpler time* most of the guys had some sort of folding knife--not as a weapon, per se, but as just a tool most guys got when they turned 8 years old.

My family did tour the gulf side of the southern states. You did not have to inquire of their list of manners, but you could feel it. I think I even made strict care not to soil the white table cloth at a breakfast. So even if you do not know the local beliefs of a new area, I suggest you just sit up straight, eat the food in front of you, and smile. After all, isn't that how you'd like foreigners in your state to act the same way?


----------



## The Tourist

Just got a package from Joyce and her husband! Yikes, I do not know where she finds all of this stuff! They know that I only collect Sicilian folders and stilettos. Meaning, their products might ship out in three different ships and over one big ocean. Considering that, there isn't a single blemish on this stiletto!

This is the make and model I like to carry. Of course, it's Sicilian. But this one is a blonde bone in color, the activation button is on the "light" side" and the deep walnut brown is on the obverse side. Every element works, snaps, locks and behaves. They must have packed this in miles of bubble wrap!

I do like their "fuller dagger blade" for the stiletto. The ricasso is tough, fully a solid 5/8's of solid blade steel.

In the arrogate of knife sellers, this folder is "quiet." It doesn't make noise until you punch the button. The features are tight, tight, tight! Joyce also included her business card, I think she likes my friends here and wants to get to know you. After all, these are real deal knives that will get you home!


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> Just got a package from Joyce and her husband! Yikes, I do not know where she finds all of this stuff! They know that I only collect Sicilian folders and stilettos. Meaning, their products might ship out in three different ships and over one big ocean. Considering that, there isn't a single blemish on this stiletto!
> 
> This is the make and model I like to carry. Of course, it's Sicilian. But this one is a blonde bone in color, the activation button is on the "light" side" and the deep walnut brown is on the obverse side. Every element works, snaps, locks and behaves. They must have packed this in miles of bubble wrap!
> 
> I do like their "fuller dagger blade" for the stiletto. The ricasso is tough, fully a solid 5/8's of solid blade steel.
> 
> In the arrogate of knife sellers, this folder is "quiet." It doesn't make noise until you punch the button. The features are tight, tight, tight! Joyce also included her business card, I think she likes my friends here and wants to get to know you. After all, these are real deal knives that will get you home!
> 
> View attachment 113730


You will go to jail in the blink of an eye carrying that here in this state.


----------



## Kauboy

SOCOM42 said:


> You will go to jail in the blink of an eye carrying that here in this state.


Hey, Cali just had a ruling against their "assault weapons ban", so maybe there's still hope!

Texas rescinded all "illegal knife" laws a few years ago, or this would have caught you a free ride and new bracelets here too.


----------



## The Tourist

*You will go to jail in the blink of an eye carrying that here in this state*.

Good to know. About six or eight years ago the local police decided that driving around all day looking for knives was allowing the drug czars free range of the streets. Besides, how many cops really know a gravity knife from a switchblade from a common folder? Actually, I have most of them, after all, it's the blade that I'm looking for, not the "pivot."


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> *You will go to jail in the blink of an eye carrying that here in this state*.
> 
> Good to know. About six or eight years ago the local police decided that driving around all day looking for knives was allowing the drug czars free range of the streets. Besides, how many cops really know a gravity knife from a switchblade from a common folder? Actually, I have most of them, after all, it's the blade that I'm looking for, not the "pivot."


Actually, I know the difference between them.
As a police officer,
we did not go out looking for guys that carried banned blades.
At the police academy,
they are given a class on prohibited weapons within the state.
If an arrest was made for another violation, and one was found in a search of their person or THEIR car, they were charged with the violation,
especially if they were an a$$hole.
What utilitarian purpose does a switchblade serve that no other blade will do?
There are several descriptions of outlawed blades that are covered under the state law.
I carried a Dirk with a 6 inch blade behind my Kevlar vest upside down, a police exception.
Today, I carry a Gerber folder for utility purposes and a handgun for social work.

Last week at BJ's there was a guy openly carrying a Bowie with a 10-12 inch blade,
was also wearing dreadlocks, gang tats and colors, all perfectly legal.
I did not let him get behind me though at any point, my daughter moved about 6 feet away from me as a defense tactic,
guy would have been shot by either or both of us if needed.
Nothing happened in the club.


----------



## The Tourist

*we did not go out looking for guys that carried banned blades.*

_Even now--after now three or four years--I doubt the Madison Police and The Dane County officers would jerk a guy over for a "knife arrest." To be sure, I used to sit with some Madison cops at the former *Barnes & Noble* and we used to trade knives back and forth. Agreed, being a "knife salesman" and a 'midnight sharpener' had its benefits. I'll bet over 30% of what I (innocently) carried was in some violation solely applicable to Madison. Then again, the officers did like edges with a "polish," not for just being pretty, but who knows what they had to slice through at an arrest.

I do not know _*the laws applicable to your jurisdiction*_. But I would offer this. Have some business cards made up with all of the necessary information. That is, address, licenses applicable, business cards and permission from their officers' 'top-kick.' Remember, the automatics and the standard folders designed and re-built for officers could easily get them in hot water if some alderman found out people hummed to "The West Side Story."

An automatic knife is a tool, not a gizmo designed to buy pretty girls a drink. It's a tool for soldiers, police officers and some states (I believe Wisconsin has now agreed). There are enough 'mouthy citizens' out there to scream bloody murder that the cop has a "switchblade."_


----------



## KUSA

SOCOM42 said:


> What utilitarian purpose does a switchblade serve that no other blade will do?


Ease of opening with one hand. In some cases, ease of closing with one hand.


----------



## Robie

I dont have a switchblade but my edc is assisted, I guess you'd say.
When I'm working, many times I don't have a third hand to open or close a knife.
I use my knife probably 10-12 times per day.


----------



## inceptor

Robie said:


> I dont have a switchblade but my edc is assisted, I guess you'd say.
> When I'm working, many times I don't have a third hand to open or close a knife.
> I use my knife probably 10-12 times per day.


I require that of my blades and multi-tools. My multi-tools are Gerber. They can be worked so they open with one hand. Usually when I need either, the other hand is occupied.


----------



## Daduate

I can vouch for spiderco I’ve had this native 5 knife for a long time . Never tweaked a wobble , no rust , plastic held up well , never one loose screw. Don’t know what else you can ask for . At this rate I will probably will it to one of my kids lol








And it still shaved hair off my arm thanks to the worksharp onion edition lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist

*@Daduate,* I've been looking at Spyderco folders for years, and I never really put a check in the mail. For some reason--when I looked at your Spyderco--the knife just seemed like things I look for. For example, I've had all the worthless fancy stuff, and your folder looks like something all of us should look into.

I just called my "knife supplier Joyce" and told her to order me the same simple Spyderco you photographed. I think this is the kind of tool that you always trust. *Thanks* for the photo and the display.


----------



## Daduate

The Tourist said:


> *@Daduate,* I've been looking at Spyderco folders for years, and I never really put a check in the mail. For some reason--when I looked at your Spyderco--the knife just seemed like things I look for. For example, I've had all the worthless fancy stuff, and your folder looks like something all of us should look into.
> 
> I just called my "knife supplier Joyce" and told her to order me the same simple Spyderco you photographed. I think this is the kind of tool that you always trust. *Thanks* for the photo and the display.


Is really a good knife man I don’t go for all the flashy stuff . It will last you a long time brotha that’s what matters I’ll fork over coin for quality any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xstuntman

Have the Tenacious and carried it for awhile. Great knife but large and heavy along with all the other crap I carry every day. I also want one hand opening and have numerous Kershaw's, some assisted, but my favorite is the Chill. Not assisted just a flipper. Love it. Light, thin, and 8cr13mov which I prefer. Second choice is the OSO Sweet which is assisted.


----------



## The Tourist

Ya' know, I looked into my "knife drawer" and found most of the stuff we talk about here. Granted, I did not keep a log. I would buy a knife (or a sharpener if one was needed) and use the folder as a nice, new toy. Obviously, that gets old, and so do I I must admit. It seems like when a newbie points out a knife I find I had a similar one for twenty years.

Perhaps I'll have to research more modern toys.


----------



## KUSA

I have owned the Protech TR5 and it is a great knife. I just bought it’s big brother, the TR4. I am amazed at how much bigger that joker is.


----------



## The Tourist

What utilitarian purpose does a switchblade serve that no other blade will do? 

I would offer that "speed and a hand grip" usually beat some idiot to the draw most of the time. In fact, I cheat. Not only do I sharpen the edge of a knife, but I polish it so the dim light of parking lot allows that edge to "glitter."

The sad fact is that a knife that glitters implies to the idiot that he has a second-class knife. Then he doubts himself. Then he tells you he's late for dinner and he has to leave immediately.

I know it sounds funny, but real-deal "knife fights" often produce *no blood, at all*.


----------



## BamaDOC

KUSA said:


> I have several EDC knives. It just depends on what I’m wearing and what mood I’m in. Here is a sample.


beautiful collection!


----------



## The Tourist

Well, guys, times have changed. I am now 70 years old. Well, except for the thick gray hair I still look like "me." However, I still have to walk the roads, the darkness and the numerous subdivisions. Yeah, I have plenty of knives, but it appears that "The State of Wisconsin" that seems to want us _*to use their guns without using their guns*_.

Time really slowed down for me. Back in the day of 20 years ago I heard that proper citizens could use, carry and store firearms in their homes, vehicles and "pants." Personally I never saw a solid newspaper report on anything backing the proper use of knives and firearms.

In fact, one police officer told me that "_citizens can carry_" however he whispered that news like he was smuggling Russian news reports.

I figure it this way. My companions find that inside seven-feet a sharp knife can open just about anyone's chest. That's good enough for me. I've seen criminal idiots spray an entire zone and not hit a thing. In fact I haven't seen a local news report on this for years.

I still have a CAT S-SERIES TOPS USA (perhaps six of them as I find) fixed blade knife. If I can't save my life with that it means I'm dead and can no longer write about news in a forum...


----------

